# Richard Belcher and Baptist Ecclesiology



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 7, 2009)

I have been reading a blog by Richard Belcher on Baptist ecclesiology lately. He does a great job. Reformed Baptist Blog: Belcher on Baptist Ecclesiology

The first part is at the bottom of the page.


----------

